
Show HN: Auto-generated data-driven analysis and visualizations of econ. growth - makmanalp
http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/countries/239
======
vladojsem
The data visualizations look really cool. Firstly I have a bit of issue about
how to browse between different charts. Then I got it, but I find it still
complicated. The navigation elements could be more clear. I am an economist
and I didn't get the ECI ranking at first sight. Now I understand the more
complex the better, but it could be explained better. I would also welcome the
possibility to compare two countries in some basic metrics. Anyways, great
job. Keep up the good work!

